# HUGE 40K LOT! THREE ARMIES! Must sell!



## Lethal Trinity (Apr 18, 2013)

ATTENTION WARHAMMER 40K PLAYERS!: I am officially getting out of playing warhammer as I have no one to play with and am getting tired of the shit of dealing with the players I do know. I am selling ALL (except some of my custom work) models. If you know anyone interested in buying models or would like to buy mine. Because of the sheer number of models I have, photos will be available upon request. Most of the models are painted by myself, some are not. They will be sold in their current condition. There may be some models in need of repair, which is also part of that. We can discuss prices and whatnot. Without further ado, here is the army lists:

Tau:
1 Hammerhead Tank
1 Devilfish APC
20-40 Fire Warriors (I gotta count them when I get a chance)
Several Pathfinders
24 Kroot
1 Shaper
3 Stealth Suits
1 Crisis Commander
1 Crisis Body Guard
1 econobox figure case
Debating on whether or not I want to let go of my Broadside... I like it.

If you want my custom work, please make offers per piece.
Custom Paint Devilfish. Matches the Crisis Commander. Sexy black and red stylings.
Custom Sniper Drone Set (SOLD AS SET!)
All Crisis Suits: Captain America, Spiderman, Ironman and The Hulk.
If you buy the tanks, I will throw in the foam tank carriers for free I have two of them and they hold 2 tanks each

Necrons:
12 Immortals
80-100 Warriors
2-4 Necron Lords
1 Cryptek
6-8 Destroyers
3-4 Heavy Destroyers
2 Monoliths
A gaggle of scarabs.... I mean a fuckton of these things man. I dont even know what to do with them.
A broken Trazyn the Infinite.
Newest Necron Codex

Custom Work per unit same as before or as a squad:
Custom made Deathmarks fully painted Rust; squad 5.
Anrakyr the Traveller Custom made pre new models.
Custom Wraiths primed and ready for paint; squad 5.

CHAOS GRAB BAG!!!! 
I've got some random Chaos guys I bought for an ex friend who decided to be a bitch and leave me with the bill. Joke's on him... I got my revenge for it and I've got his army since he never paid me back that bitch. Lolz. Any ways; Not sure whats in them, all I know is there are a few marines, some terminators, some bikes, a rhino and some other neat things. I would be willing to let this go for 40$ The Rhino alone is worth about 30$. All Chaos units are part of this grab bag. You get what you get, nothing is getting separated. I MEAN THE WHOLE THING!!! I think almost all the pieces are in tact... a few brokens that can be easily repaired. Definitely needs some paint and TLC.

Willing to let go of the Tau army for 250$ without the custom models and the Necron army for 500$ without custom models. All this is up for negotiations on prices and I will be willing to take any offers that are within reason. Please tell anyone you know who plays and is looking for models. I want to get rid of this stuff quick as its taking up space and I have bills to pay.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Might be interested in the chaos stuff, were are you based and will you ship to the UK?


----------



## Lethal Trinity (Apr 18, 2013)

I will have to look into the shipping costs, but more than likely yes.


----------



## HoratiOTFH (Mar 18, 2013)

If CurtisLee doesn't grab the Chaos stuff, I will!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm interested in buying eight scarab bases.  Though it may not be worth your time to sell me so few. Do you have an Overlord with a Res. Orb?


----------



## Lethal Trinity (Apr 18, 2013)

Chaos units have been sold!

I think I have a necron lord with Rez Orb. Ill check. I have to put this out as I forgot to say before. If you live outside the US, I wont trade. Shipping costs are way too expensive for that and unless I am guaranteed you wont try to screw me over via paypal and you are paying the shipping, then no go. US trades only please.


----------



## Lethal Trinity (Apr 18, 2013)

Price drop on remaining armies!!! Tau for 175$ and necrons for 375! Need money now am willing to haggle! Please be us buyer and please be willing to pay a few dollars for shipping costs.


----------

